# My dog is having problems urinating after being neutered



## TofuLove (Jan 31, 2008)

My dog Tofu is now 6 months old and we just go him neutered yesterday, after he returned home he's been so depressed and crying non stop, he's also having problems going to the bathroom. Is this normal? and how long will he be like this? We had to take him to the vet today to empty out his bladder since he wasn't able to urinate. Is there anything we can give him, besides the medication that would help alleviate the pain?


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

The only thing you can do is to stay in contact with the vet. They need to guide you through this. If the dog is still having problems call them again. This is not normal behavior after a neuter.


----------

